# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Ból w klatce piersiowej przy przeciągniu się.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam prawie 16 lat. rok temu miałam badania. Echo serca wykazało, że mam niedomykalność zastawki mitralnej , lecz pani doktor mówiła, że to przejściowe w fazie dojrzewania, lecz jest duza szansa, ze pozostanie mi to do końca życia. Otóż problem polega na tym, ze przynajmniej dwa razy w miesiącu boli mnie serce np. kiedy idę, mówię, a nawet, kiedy leżę i niczym się nie denerwuję. Przechodził, gdy nabieralam głeboko powietrze i wstrzymywałam je. Wczoraj zaś przeciągałam się rankiem i złapał mnie ból w klatce piersiowej. Nie mogłam wytrzymać. Nie potrafię okreslić.. jakby mi się płuca albo serce powiększyło i nie mogło wrócić do naturalych rozmiarów, jakby miało mi rozerwać klatkę piersiową. Wiem, to niemożliwe , ale próbuje opisać ból. Nie mogłam wrócić do normalnej pozycji. Usiadłam, wzięłam głęboki oddech i powoli ustępowało. Dziś rano znów się tak zdarzyło. Co to może być ?

----------


## Krzysztof

Bóle w klatce piersiowej przy przeciąganiu lub przy ruchach ramion czy kręgosłupa nie są spowodowane chorym sercem. Takei dolegliwości, które opisujesz mają prawdopodobnie podłoże nerwowe. Masz świadomość obecności wady serca i w związku z tym możesz być przewrażliwiona na każde drobne odczucia pochodzące z klatki piersiowej, które mogą przydarzać się każdej zdrowej osobie. Pozdrawiam

----------

